# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Bosch] Πρόβλημα με κεραμικές εστίες Bosch

## alpennas

Καλησπέρα σας για άλλη μια φορά.
Έχω εδώ και 10 χρόνια τις κεραμικές εστίες Bosch Ε-Nr : PKF645E01/01 και τώρα τελευταία έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το μαγείρεμα στο ένα (μεγαλύτερο και πιο πιο συχνά δουλεμένο) μάτι αργεί αρκετά πολύ περισσότερο από ότι συνέβαινε πριν. Συγκεκριμένα σε μαγείρεμα με χύτρα, τα όσπρια δεν βράζουν στο χρόνο που έβραζαν πιο παλιά, όπως και το βράσιμο νερού αργεί χαρακτηριστικά.  
Έχω παρατηρήσει επίσης ότι πολλές φορές το βλέπω να σβήνει και να αργεί να ξαναανάψει. 
Η βλάβη που μπορεί να έχει είναι στο μάτι - παρότι ανάβει -. Υπάρχει κανένα θερμικό που μπορεί να πληροφορεί λάθος και να το κάνει να σβήνει και να ανάβει πιο αργά ; 
Το μάτι που είδα στην Bosch είναι το 00436657 (έχει αντικαταστήσει το 00436711) και κοστίζει περίπου 35 €. 
Παρακαλώ τις συμβουλές σας και την εμπειρία σας.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## tipos

Για να καταληξεις τι ειναι αυτο που φταιει,πλακετα η εστια,ο μονος τροπος ειναι να γινει μετρηση πανω στην εστια την ωρα που εχει σβησει η εστια.Αν εχεις ταση και δεν αναβει η εστια τοτε φταιει η εστια,αν δεν εχεις ταση φταιει η πλακετα.Μια πολυ συχνη βλαβη που εχουν ειναι ψυχρη κοληση στο ρελε της εστιας,για να το δεις πρεπει να κανεις οπτικο ελεγχο σε ολα τα ρελε της πλακετας για ψυχρες κολησεις.
Μια ψυχρη κοληση γνωριζεις πως ειναι?Αν δεν γνωριζεις κανε ενα refresh στις κολησεις των ρελε και ξαναδοκιμασε να δεις αν εστρωσε.Ενας μεγενθητικος φακος βοηθαει πολυ στον ελεγχο.

----------


## alpennas

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, πρέπει να βάλω το μάτι να δουλέψει με μια κατσαρόλα και όταν σβήσει να μετρήσω την τάση που έρχεται στο συγκεκριμένο μάτι ;
Η τάση φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει να είναι 220 Volt.
Πως μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό που θα πρέπει να ξεκουμπώσω τις εστίες, να λύσω τις βίδες που έχει για να μετρήσω. Θα προλάβω μέχρι να ανάψει ξανά, δεν έχω ανοίξει ποτέ εστίες.
Τώρα όσον αφορά τις ψυχρές κολλήσεις, φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείς κολλήσεις με καλάι, θα πρέπει να τις ξανακολλήσω όποιες μου φαίνονται λίγο πειραγμένες ;

----------


## tipos

Για να μετρησεις πρεπει να ανοιξεις τις εστιες και να τραβηξεις δικα σου καλωδια απο την εστια προς τα εξω ωστε να μετρας την ωρα που δουλευει.
Οσον αφορα τις κολησεις ειναι ακριβως οπως το περιγραφεις,η προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι εκει ειναι το προβλημα.

----------


## alpennas

Λοιπόν, την άνοιξα και οι κολλήσεις στη πλακέτα μου φαίνονται μια χαρά, κούνησα και τους ρελέδες και δεν κουνάει κανένας.
Με το μάτι μου δεν είδα κάτι ύποπτο στις κολλήσεις.
.20170403_215635.jpg

Τώρα για να τραβήξω καλώδιο και να μετράω τη τάση σε ποια καλώδια πρέπει να μετρήσω, εννοώ ότι δεν ξέρω ποιες από τις 3 επαφές είναι αυτές που δίνουν και στο μέσα και στο έξω μάτι. Τι καλώδιο να βάλω, 1,5mm είναι καλά ; Τάση 220 Volt ;

20170403_215649.jpg

----------


## tipos

Το μαυρο με το καθενα απο τα δυο μπλε ξεχωριστα πρεπει να εχει 220 την ωρα που ειναι αναμενη.Το μαυρο δηλαδη ειναι το γενικο.Καλωδιο βαλε οτι εχεις,μια απλη μετρηση θα κανεις,δεν θα εχεις φορτιο,μονο το πολυμετρο θα ειναι.

----------


## alpennas

Το μαύρο πράγματι είναι κοινό

20170403_221922.jpg

Πρόσεξε τώρα, κάνω έλεγχο με το μπιπ. Το μαύρο με το ακριανό και κάνει μπιπ. Το μαύρο με το άλλο δεν κάνει μπιπ, δεν είναι λίγο περίεργο αυτό ενώ το μάτι ανάβει, δεν είναι να πεις ότι δεν δούλευε γιατί είναι κομμένη η αντίσταση. Τέλος πάντων, 1,5 καλώδιο κάνει ή θα βάλω φωτιά ;

----------


## tipos

Το μπιπ εχει να κανει με την ωμικη αντισταση της εστιας,οταν ειναι πανω απο ενα οριο,αναλογα το πολυμετρο,τοτε δεν χτυπαει.
Φωτια γιατι να παρεις?.Δεν θα παρεμβαλεις τα καλωδια της εστιας με τα δικα σου,απλα στρηψε τα δικα σου πανω στις επαφες τις εστιας ωστε να περνεις μετρηση παραλληλα.Τα καλωδια της εστιας δεν θα τα βγαλεις απο πανω,απλα θα προσθεσεις τα δικα σου στριβωντας τα επανω στις επαφες.Προσεχε μονο μην κανεις βραχυκηκλωμα μεταξυ των καλωδιων η με γειωση.Βαλε λιγο ταινια για οσο θα κανεις τις μετρησεις και πανω απολα προσεχε εσυ μην αλαξεις κομωση :Tongue2:

----------


## alpennas

Λοιπόν το πείραμα έχει ως εξής :
Βάζω κατσαρόλα με λίγο νερό στο μάτι και ανάβω.
Μετράω μαύρο με κάθε ένα από τα άλλα καλώδια, 230 volt το καθένα.
Μετά από λίγα λεπτά, και όταν άρχισε να ψιλοβράζει το νερό, κοβει το μάτι για 2 δευτερόλεπτα. Μετράω το μαύρο με κάθε ένα από τα άλλα και μου δείχνει 235 volt το καθένα. Όταν ανάβει ξανά το μάτι πέφτει η μέτρηση στα 230 volt.
Στη δοκιμή μου αυτή βέβαια έκοβε το μάτι για 2 δευτερόλεπτα και ξανά άναβε, όταν τώρα μαγειρεύεις, δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα κόβει το μάτι.
Συμπέρασμα, μάλλον πάω για μάτι έτσι ;

----------


## tipos

Το ματι κοβει για 2 δευτερολεπτα απο τον θερμοστατη της εστιας,ειναι φυσιολογικο να το κανει αυτο εφοσον την δουλευεις στο max..Εφοσον εχεις ταση οταν σβηνει η εστια τοτε η πλακετα ειναι ενταξη.Η δοκιμη ομως καλο ειναι να γινει μαγειρευοντας και οχι απλα με λιγο νερο στην κατσαρολα.Μπορει να μην εχεις καν βλαβη και να ειναι η ιδεα σου οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.Μπορει ακομα και να παθαινει διαληψεις το ηλεκτρονικο οταν ζεσταθει.Αν στο μαγειρεμα σβηνει για πολυ ωρα το ματι ενω το εχεις στο max τοτε μαλλον πας για εστια οπως πολυ καλα το σκεφτηκες.

----------


## alpennas

Το ηλεκτρονικό που λες είναι πάνω στο μάτι ή κάπου αλλού;
Τάση δηλαδή πρέπει να έχω και όταν κόβει το μάτι έτσι άρα φύγαμε από την υποψία της πλακέτας.

Νομίζω όμως ότι το είχα προσέξει κάποια άλλη φορά όταν μαγείρευε είχε κόψει το μάτι για περισσότερο από 2 δευτερόλεπτα και αναρωτήθηκα τι να έγινε, μέχρι που τράβηξα τη κατσαρόλα πάνω από το μάτι και μετά πήρε ξανά μπροστά. Ναι συνήθως μαγειρεύει στο Max (9 δηλαδή).
Να το δοκιμάσω και με γεμάτη τη κατσαρόλα νερό;

----------


## tipos

Πλακετα και ηλεκτρονικο ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.Μεχρι στιγμης απο τα γραφομενα δεν βλεπω προβλημα.
Το 2 δευτερολεπτα ειναι  σχετικο,δεν δουλευει με χρονο ο θερμοστατης της εστιας.Οσο περναει και  αυξανεται η ωρα λειτουργειας τα 2 μπορει να γινουν 5-10-15,δεν ειναι  στανταρ.Οταν τραβας απο πανω την κατσαρολα η θερμοκρασια αποβαλεται πιο  ευκολα γιαυτο και πηρε ξανα μπρος η εστια.Κανε και μια δοκιμη με γεματη  κατσαρολα και δες αν κανει διαφορα οσο περναει η ωρα.Κατι μου λεει οτι  δεν εχεις βλαβη.

----------


## alpennas

Θα κάνω και τη δοκιμή μου όταν μαγειρεύει (δηλαδή για το χρόνο που παραμένει σβηστό το μάτι) και θα γράψω ξανά. Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζονται άλλο τα καλώδια για μέτρηση έτσι ;

*Σάκη*, ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη *βοήθεια* σου, την *εμπειρία* σου και τις *γνώσεις* σου.

Η βοήθεια σου είναι πολύτιμη, και πιστεύω ότι το συγκεκριμένο forum και τα μέλη του θα πρέπει να είναι περήφανα που διαθέτουν τέτοια μέλη όπως είσαι εσύ.

Για μια φορά ακόμη σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

FILMAN (04-04-17)

----------


## alpennas

Τελικά σε μαγείρεμα (τηγάνι) σήμερα, στο max (9 δηλαδή), δούλευε το μάτι για 7 δευτερόλεπτα και 3 έκοβε, ξανά για 7 δευτερόλεπτα δούλευε και ξανά έκοβε για άλλα 3 δεύτερα. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το θυμάμαι να έκανε έτσι παλαιότερα, έκοβε άλλα όχι με τέτοια συχνότητα.
Να είναι τελικά το μάτι ;

----------


## tipos

Mετρουσες ταυτοχρονα την ταση?Τα 7 ειναι λιγα παντως.

----------


## alpennas

Όχι δεν μετρούσα, ότι μέτρησα το μέτρησα χθες βράδυ με τη δοκιμή με την κατσαρόλα  που έγραψα πιο πάνω

----------


## tipos

Δυο ειναι οι λυσεις
1-ξαναμετρας για σηγουρια σε κανονικες συνθηκες 
2-αλαζεις εστια στα τυφλα και ο θεος βοηθος
προτιμω το 1

----------


## alpennas

Σάκη, πες ότι αλλάζω το μάτι και το πρόβλημα παραμένει, αυτό σημαίνει ότι η πλακέτα θα έχει θέμα ;
Το λέω γιατί η πλακέτα μπορεί να κάνει και 100 € το λιγότερο οπότε παίρνω μια καινούργια κουζίνα (εστίες, βρίσκω από 200 € και βάλε) με δόσεις και τελειώνω.
Τώρα με τη μέτρηση ισχύουν αυτά που γράφτηκαν παραπάνω ;

----------


## tipos

Aν αλαξεις ματι και εξακολουθει να αργει πολυ τοτε ναι η βλαβη ειναι στην πλακετα.Αν φτασουμε σε σημειο να πουμε φταιει η πλακετα και δεν επισκευαζεται η ιδια τοτε η αλαγη της ειναι εντελος ασημφορη και αγοραζεις καινουργια συσκευη.
Οσο αφορα τις μετρησεις ισχυει οτι εχουμε πει στα προηγουμενα post.Αποκει και περα αν θελεις το ρισκαρεις και αλαζεις εστια στα τυφλα.

----------

